# Mini Connected via Cat6 Not Working



## ControlD (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi All,

I picked up a Roamio 4 tuner DVR earlier this year when Tivo was running the $49 refurbished special. Yesterday I received a Tivo Mini and wanted to use it for my media room in the basement. I have Cat6 cable running from the basement to the top floor. My connection looks like this:

Tivo Mini -> Cable Modem Ethernet Hub
Cable Modem Ethernet Hub -> Cat6 to Upstairs Switch
Tivo -> Upstairs Switch

I also have a Tivo Stream on the network (connected to the upstairs switch) that seems to be working correctly.

Everything is gigabit speed.

So basically, the Tivo Mini is connected directly to my cable modem's hub and I then run a Cat 6 cable from that hub to a switch located on my main living area. The Roamio is connected to this switch.

So, everything connects and my Mini can see the main Tivo. However it is not working well at all. If I tune in a channel on the Mini everything works great for 10-15 seconds. Then the audio starts dropping out. The drop-outs get worse and worse along with video stutters which also get progressively worse. Basically any live TV is unwatchable using the Mini.

Do I *need* to use MOCA networking with the Mini? I was under the impression that a Cat6 connection would suffice. I am really trying to rule out a bad Mini before dropping $100 on two MOCA adapters and then trying to figure out how to get cable run into my basement. The entire reason I went with a Tivo is for the Mini functionality allowing me to get HD in my basement (and watchable on my 120" projector!).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Try a different port on your hub, same Ethernet run. Try the mini over another Ethernet run and see if it works. Those are the steps I would try first.


----------



## ControlD (Nov 13, 2015)

Random User 7 said:


> Can you try the mini over another Ethernet connection and see if it works? Try different ports on your hub as well.


I have tried different ports to no avail. The only other way I can test a different connection is to try connecting the Mini to the upstairs switch directly, which I can do this evening if needed. However, this still leaves all of the same pieces in play in regards to my networking.

I only have one Cat6 connection from the basement to the main living area.

It seems strange. I can stream BluRay video over my network to various clients so it seems I should have the bandwidth for the Mini.

After reading through the entire subforum here, I am inclined to try replacing the 50 foot patch cable that connects my upstairs and downstairs. Everything seems to work fine with this cable, but it is the only weak link I can see as being a possibility. Seems strange as my Roamio works fine using this connection, but it is worth a shot I suppose.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

You have tried a different cable between the mini and hub, right?

If the mini works OK connected to the upstairs switch, try putting a switch between the hub and the mini (downstairs). i know it doesn't make sense but switches are cheap. You could probably try the switch you already have -- just bypass it in the main living area to connect to the Roamio.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

Make sure the mini and Roamio are on the same sub-net. Not sure if your switches are real switches or routers handing out IP addresses.

Check the IP addresses assigned to the mini and Roamio.


----------



## ControlD (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions.

Yes, I have tried a couple of different cables from the Mini to my cable modem hub including one straight out of the packaging. I have verified that the Roamio and the Mini are on the same subnet.

Part of the problem in trying to isolate the issue is that my cable modem service comes in to the basement. So, the origination of my network is in the basement, not upstairs where the Roamio is located. I actually did have a switch sitting between my cable modem and the mini when I first started but I have removed that for now trying to eliminate as much as possible. I also tried moving that switch upstairs rather than using the wireless router/hub I normally use up there (in AP mode). When I get home I will eliminate the network components upstairs completely by running the patch cable directly from the Roamio down to the cable modem.

Somehow it seems like either the cable from the Roamio to the network or the cable connecting the downstairs to the upstairs is suspect. My biggest worry was that the Mini itself is defective, but I will rule everything else out first.

Now I just have to wait until I get home to test things!


----------



## ControlD (Nov 13, 2015)

I am starting to think it might be something with my cable modem / router. I tried swapping as many cables as possible, although I only have one 50 foot cable so I still need to use that to connect my Roamio to my Mini. That didn't seem to fix anything. I then rebooted my router and the Mini worked great for about 15 minutes. That's about 14 minute 50 seconds longer than any other time. After that the same thing. Constant stuttering and finally nothing.

Unfortunately it is an all-in-one cable modem / phone / wireless unit from Time Warner and I have never been able to turn it into just a cable modem. I think they have this thing pretty well locked down. Maybe I'll try getting a new cable modem and see if that helps.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Can't you use your own modem instead of the TWC modem that they charge $8/mo for? woot! frequently has factory reconditioned Motorola/Arris surfboard 6121 and 6141 models for $40 to $50. I have 30/5 Mbps TWC internet and use a SB6121 that cost $45 including shipping.

Then get a router. The TP-LINK routers are good buys and models are either ethernet-only or combined ethernet/wi-fi.

Amazon carries a wide selection of routers -- and modems, including the new versions of the 6121 and 6141 for a few dollars more. A five minute phone call is all that is needed to get your modem going. They need the MAC number and one or two other numbers (model, serial, etc.).


----------



## ControlD (Nov 13, 2015)

dlfl said:


> Can't you use your own modem instead of the TWC modem that they charge $8/mo for? woot! frequently has factory reconditioned Motorola/Arris surfboard 6121 and 6141 models for $40 to $50. I have 30/5 Mbps TWC internet and use a SB6121 that cost $45 including shipping.


We have our phone through TW along with TV and internet service. If you have TW phone service you pretty much have to use their modem as well.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

ControlD said:


> We have our phone through TW along with TV and internet service. If you have TW phone service you pretty much have to use their modem as well.


You might consider switching your phone to Ooma or something similar. An ooma box runs about $100 and gives free nationwide calling for only the cost of local taxes (mine is about $4/month). That would probably reduce your TW bill unless you are getting a really sweet bundle. Ooma does have a one-time $40 charge if you want to port your current phone number.

The SB6141 is highly recommended as well. Sales on refurbished units run $50 - $60.

As for you other problems, it sounds like a bad ethernet cable or bad port on the switch. If the TV near your Roamio has multiple HDMI inputs, you could temporarily connect the Mini to the same TV to make it easier to try different cables/ports/etc.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

dlfl said:


> A five minute phone call is all that is needed to get your modem going. They need the MAC number and one or two other numbers (model, serial, etc.).


Just be sure to place that phone call from a cell, since your TW VOIP will go dead when the service is switched over to your new modem.


----------



## ControlD (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks snerd!

That gives me something to look into for sure. It would be nice to own my cable modem.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've had a couple minis that just won't connect to certain gigabit switches. Try connection the mini to a 100mbps switch and see if that helps.


----------



## ShadowCVL (Oct 22, 2015)

Boy that sounds like an autonegotiate issue, the minis are only 10/100, ive seen cables have issues with negotiation on gig switches with a single strand broken. I've got about 500 servers and have seen this from time to time with cables that have worn out. I can pull them out and stick them on my omni and it'll read all the pairs properly but when it tests signal ranges it'll fail. 

As for TWC, but your own cable modem and router, call them and have them move the Internet service to that modem. Then hook the good router in to the modem and you are set. A Motorola 6183 is a sound choice (and will even work for their MAXX teir)

As for router, I have a bunch of recommendations based on actual need.


----------



## KillerBeagle (Sep 3, 2015)

I have seen weird packet loss issues between my router (which has gigabit ports) and gigabit switches. I don't know if it's flow control problems, buffering problems, autonegotiate issues, or what. It passes all the normal software network tests, but I see occasional picture breakup and have gaps in VOIP. If I put a 10/100 switch in between the router and the gigabit switch, the problems go away. So, if you can replace the gigabit switch with a 10/100 switch, that might also narrow things down.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

HDRyder9 said:


> I've had a couple minis that just won't connect to certain gigabit switches. Try connection the mini to a 100mbps switch and see if that helps.


I don't know that speed is necessarily an issue, but I've seen several reports that some "green" power saving switches can be problematic.


----------



## ControlD (Nov 13, 2015)

Interesting about the gigabit switches. I will see if I can round up an old 10/100 switch and see what happens.

It still feels like a problem with the cable modem, although I suppose that fact that is has a GB router built in could be pointing to the same issue. I have made numerous tests over the past day or so, and rebooting the modem pretty much always results in good performance for 10-15 minutes. This is why I didn't want an all-in-one solution from Time Warner, but unfortunately that is all you get these days if you have the phone service. I have a Asus NRT66U sitting on the shelf doing nothing since I got this upgraded modem. Time to make some changes.

I suppose the good news is that the TV Stream seems to be working fine. I haven't used it enough to know for sure though.

Unfortunately I will be out of the country for a week or so and I know better than trying to make network changes if I'm not going to be around. That generally ends up with an unhappy family waiting for me when I get back!


----------



## ControlD (Nov 13, 2015)

I am continuing to update this thread in case it helps someone in the future.

I am back in the country again, so I decided to make a small test tonight. I took my Mini upstairs and plugged the Ethernet cable into my upstairs AP. This way I could eliminate both the long (50 foot) Cat 5e cable and my cable modem from the equation. So I then had my Tivo and the Mini connected to the same router. Everything worked great. Picture quality was just like watching my main Tivo and I had no audio or video issues at all over about a 45 minute test.

Following some of the suggestions in this thread I then took the Mini back downstairs, but placed a 10/100 switch in between my Mini and my cable modem / switch combo. I got about 15 seconds of quality video before everything went to pot.

This tells me I have either a bad Ethernet cable or it is an issue with the cable modem. I suppose I could take the cheaper option to start and get a quality Ethernet cable first and try that. Since I need a 40 foot run or so that isn't something I can easily test without ordering a new cable.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

Try monoprice.com for a good cable at a reasonable price. Perhaps you could borrow a cable from a neighbor or coworker for testing purposes.


----------



## ControlD (Nov 13, 2015)

I tried a new Ethernet cable tonight with the same results. I guess that leaves only the cable modem. I'm going to see if I can get this thing in bridged mode and use my own router as a next step.


----------



## ControlD (Nov 13, 2015)

OK, I got my cable modem placed into bridged mode and have my Asus RT-N56U handling the routing duties instead. I have been watching a HD broadcast on the Mini for about 15 minutes now with no problems.

I guess this cable modem and the Mini just don't get along. 

If anyone is curious, the cable modem is a Arris TG1672.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ControlD said:


> If anyone is curious, the cable modem is a Arris TG1672.


Any chance that gateway's MoCA feature was messing anything up?

http://www.arrisi.com/products/touchstone-telephony-gateway-tg1672/

Even if it was enabled, I would think it wouldn't have had any effect if your TiVo devices were all using Ethernet.

Is the TG1672 on the latest firmware? (see *this post*; though it relates to a different router, a firmware upgrade solved a similar problem for another user)


----------



## ControlD (Nov 13, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Any chance that gateway's MoCA feature was messing anything up?
> 
> http://www.arrisi.com/products/touchstone-telephony-gateway-tg1672/
> 
> ...


I was unable to even enable the MoCA feature when I tried (I was thinking about setting this up over MoCA so I was tinkering around). I am guessing Time Warner has this feature locked out.

I would have to guess that the TG1672 is not on the latest firmware. I have been using this particular modem for about a year and have never done a firmware update. I wish I had thought of that myself!

In any case I think I am going to get rid of this modem and buy my own anyhow. I need to check my bill but I wouldn't be surprised if I am paying for the wireless service built into this one.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Is the TG1672 on the latest firmware?


FYI... See *this post*; though it relates to a different router, a firmware upgrade solved a similar problem for another user.


----------

